# How Japan zoo prepares for earthquake animal escape



## ~Jester (Feb 25, 2015)

<3 Japan

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-31615697


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 25, 2015)

Its good that japan is keeping furries where they belong: in cages <:


----------



## ~Jester (Feb 25, 2015)

I feel for this suiter, seems to have a swelling of the head lol. Much to mascotiness lol.


----------

